# How to add another mirror for package installation



## AlexVader (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi Forum

I am behind a firewall that does not allow ftp, and the mirror that is configured in FreeBSD 7.2 is quite slow

I would like to change this default mirror from ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-7.2-release/Latest/

to http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-7.2-release/Latest/...

and possibly add a mirror from here where I live, in Portugal...  which file(s) do I have to edit to change this...?

BRGDS

Alex


----------



## aragon (Nov 2, 2009)

pkg_add(1)


----------



## teckk (Nov 3, 2009)

http://elibrary.fultus.com/technica...m.fultus.freebsd.books/books/fbsdig/index.htm

Scroll down to ports and packages
setenv PACKAGESITE


----------

